# New Headlight Bulbs



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Has anyone seen or use these?

eBay Motors: Xenon HID Light Bulbs Pontiac GTO G6 2004 2005 06 07 08 (item 120299281963 end time Sep-03-08 19:29:49 PDT)

I want to change the headlights but dont know what to get. Anyone out there like a certain style and color/ brightness?


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

It's funny you ask about these, as I was just contemplating last night on buying them or not. I searched the other forum, and read a very long sticky on HIDs, and decided that I would opt out on these bulbs. I can't link or anything to it, but it is sticked in the electronics page.


----------



## chankee (Sep 11, 2008)

If everyone's thinking about it and this bulb is really a catch, maybe this is a good one. Why not try it? It's not that expensive. Many are using HID now. I hope I can make up my mind in using this or some pontiac grand prix headlight. Any suggestions?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I have tried many kinds of bulbs in the hallogen range. I now sport HID lamps for the GTO and will never go back because they achieve the look and performance I always wanted. 
Rather than spending 80 dollars on nice Hallogen lamps, for another 60, you can have the best out there which will visually distinguish your car day and night.

I used xenith xenon lamps and ballists.


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

i have some custom headlights on mine now.. i love the blue color and whatnot but i have had one problem... they seem to only both work properly when i have my headlights set to on.. when its set to off and the daylight running lights kick on it only illuminates one headlight, they always turn on when i switch it though.. ocassionally with a flicker here and there... other than that they are great for seeing at night... and show off that much more of the car. wish i knew exact brand i have in there but it was done before i bought the car.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

DON'T GET THE POSER HID BULBS WASTE OF MONEY, They are really cheap ther are not even dyed glass there is just a film over them regulay h11 with blue covering


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

yes they are cheap and the slight color you do get from them fades very quick like within minutes of them running. the longer theyre on the more yellow they become


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hids*

Go to Gremlyn Garage, the website they have listed there is for DDH..contact them, get you a new kit for a 5000K Bulb.... Just installed mine last night, can't wait to take it out tonight......Check yours to see if the DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHT breaker is still installed, its located on the right hand side under the hood. When you take the cover of, make sure you turn in over to properly read where the relay is located: Should be at the top left corner in the direction of the firewall:
kicks06
Dallas, GA




QuikLilGoat said:


> i have some custom headlights on mine now.. i love the blue color and whatnot but i have had one problem... they seem to only both work properly when i have my headlights set to on.. when its set to off and the daylight running lights kick on it only illuminates one headlight, they always turn on when i switch it though.. ocassionally with a flicker here and there... other than that they are great for seeing at night... and show off that much more of the car. wish i knew exact brand i have in there but it was done before i bought the car.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Speaking of this thread, if you need an HID kit I'm offering a discount to all my Forums friends  I'm on lots of forums (mostly cars). PM For more Deatils


----------

